# QUESTION: How do you say____ in Sindarin?



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 5, 2003)

*I've been wondering a few things. Mainly, how to say things properly in Sindarin. However, there have been some things I just can find. I was hoping someone could tell me how to say the following things in Sindarin:
*Yes
*No
*No problem
*Great
*Sorry
*Thanks
*Hello
*I am
*You are
*You all are/You are all
*We are
*We all are/We are all
All of those things (and more) are not in the sources I have, and I've near given up. Thanks for your help!*


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 6, 2003)

*Well? Anyone? There are some of views, but no posts... Why doesn't anyone post? Doesn't anyone know? I don't mean to double post, but why isn't anyone answering?*


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 6, 2003)

Hold your horses!!!! The thread has only been up a few hours!!!! 
Give it time. There aren't that many people around who would know, so just sit tight and be patient. Most threads are not answered within minutes of their posting, so get used to it.
So calm down.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 6, 2003)

*Actually, it's been up about 15 hours... I posted it at 9 PM last night, not 9 AM this morning... Big difference...

But I was just confused at why people were viewing it and not posting, so I asked them. I'm perfectly come, just very confuzzled.*


----------



## ely (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, when I viewed this thread I thought that it's exactly what I've been wanted to ask  

Anyway, as the words "please" and "good bye" were not in your list then maybe you or someone else knows how to say them in Sindarin (or in any other elvish language)... 

There are some people who know these languages very well, and I admire them all, just wait a little and be patient.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 7, 2003)

*Sorry, but I don't know either of those... That kind of thing is not included in the sources at my disposal. I just forgot to list please and goodbye. So, does anyone know how to say these things? (I'd like to know Sindarin, though Quenya aswell wouldn't hurt).*


----------



## Luthien_7 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not a Sindarin expert, but I did what I could 

Goodbye ~ Navaer
No ~ 'no, don't' Baw
Sorry ~ Forgive me ~ Diheno nin
Thanks ~ Hennaid
Hello ~ Greetings ~ Suilad/Suilaid
I (am) ~ Im

That's all, hope that helps 

~ Luthien


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 7, 2003)

*Mae govannen!*

Good, good... Thank you very much for your time and contribution, Luthien_7. Moving along, does anyone have any more translations?


----------



## Manveru (Aug 14, 2003)

_great ---> beleg, daer_ (but only if you want to say ''mighty'' like in name Belegost - "Great Fortress''--I don't think you asked for that).

If you want to say: ''Oh, great!'' or ''That's great!'', then I think they are (translations above) not quite accurate...
I'll look for more... maybe I'll find sth that fits


----------



## Bethelarien (Aug 19, 2003)

How do you say "I love you" in Sindarin?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 20, 2003)

This has been gone over so many times, I should remember it myself! 
There are two ways at least, as I recall.. Can't remember either of them properly though. I think one way was to say it in one word, and the other was in two parts.


----------



## ely (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bethelarien _
> How do you say "I love you" in Sindarin?



Here is one thread about it. And you can find some more by searching for the word "meleth" which means "love"


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 22, 2003)

*Flae govannen.*

Ill met. I have yet to learn a good portion of that which I know not. Still, I thank you all for your assistance. It has been greatly appreciated. By the way, does anyone know how to say fare in sindarin? I can't find it anywhere. I can't stand this.


----------



## Maerbenn (Sep 22, 2004)

How do you say "high son" in Sindarin? I suppose it would contain the prefix *Ar-*.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 24, 2004)

And a question from me, now.

Can someone, please do the possible translation of *"the conquest of"* in
- Quenya and/or Sindarin and in Adűnaic and/or Westron?

Thank you very much in advance.

***
Maerbenn, I know almost nothing about these Elven languages, but "Ar" for "high" I think would fit. 
As for "son" ... I remember that conversation between Isildur and his sons (UT) right before the battle in the Gladden Fields ... There they are using words for "father" - _*Atarinya*_, and "son" - _*senya*_ (_*mela*[/] - in the Lost Road, though: Quote: "*Atarinya* tye-melane, my father, I love thee: the words sounded strange, but sweet: they smote Elendil's heart. 'A yonya inye tye- *mela*: and I too, my son, I love thee, )... but I'm not sure whether those words were Sindarin or Westron. 
Just ... wanted to share that. _


----------



## Elhath (Sep 24, 2004)

Maerbenn:

"High son" in Sindarin

I would say _Arion_ (as a name vs. the phrasal arrangement _iôn arth_, _iôn daur_, etc.)


Lhunithiliel:

"The conquest of"

In Quenya... **mapassë*, or **ortúrië*; + (maybe) the place in possessive case, but the conqueror in instrumental case (per UT:138)?
In Sindarin similarly, _orthored_ + the target, or target preceded by _en-_ (causing Mixed Mutation); but the conqueror preceded by _na_ (+ Soft Mutation, methinks) or simply by nothing.
I wonder if the verbal noun in Adûnaic would be stl **kathuphazag*, *-phzâg* or *-phazgu* (+ *an, 'n* "of")... we have barely any similar abstract words.
Westron, no clue.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

Do you know which is the Sindarin word fro mission and messenger?


----------



## Maerbenn (Sep 27, 2004)

*Elhath*, _Halion_ has also been suggested to me elsewhere. What do you think about that?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

These words are for messenger or for mission. If are they are for messenger it would be great.


----------



## Elhath (Sep 28, 2004)

Astaldo, maybe use *_pethgyl_ (lit. "word-bearer" )? As you might have noticed, we don't yet know the Sindarin word for "message", either. For "mission" you might consider _tass_ "labour, task" (Ety:391) or (*)_theled_ "intent, purpose, aim" if the mission is self-appointed.


Maerbenn, it looks like a combination of _hall_ "exalted, high" + _iôn_ "son" (a pretty good one; also in that respect that we could then also discern this name from "Day-son" which could also produce _Arion_).


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 28, 2004)

I want to thank all of you guys for your interest. Be sure that you helped very much.


----------



## Maethöriel (Jan 5, 2010)

Could anyone tell me how you write "Caged" or "Trapped" or "Locked up" in sindarin, or elvish?


----------



## Elhath (Jan 6, 2010)

Actual (practical) translations for Sindarin:

"Caught" : *gannen*; (in a net) *raedan* or *raedannen*
"Locked up" > "Imprisoned" : *mi gador*
"Trapped" : *mi nýf*

If you are also asking how to write these (or any of the English idioms) using the Tengwar alphabet, I recommend checking out the tried-and-true Online Tengwar Transcriber (simply select the correct "input language" and type away...).


----------



## Maethöriel (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Maethöriel (Jan 7, 2010)

So this should be the right way to write caged 
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5117/caged.png

or not?


----------



## Maethöriel (Jan 16, 2010)

Maethöriel said:


> So this should be the right way to write caged
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5117/caged.png
> 
> or not?


anyone? and how do you say 'hidden' ?


----------



## Aernil (Jan 18, 2010)

*gwathra-*_S._ [gwˈɑθrɑ] _v._ to overshadow, dim, veil, obscure ◇ VT/42:9

The gerund of gwathra would be *gwathrad, *obscured, veiled.


----------



## cettepuissance (Jan 6, 2011)

Lhunithiliel said:


> And a question from me, now.
> 
> Can someone, please do the possible translation of *"the conquest of"* in
> - Quenya and/or Sindarin and in Adűnaic and/or Westron?
> ...


_


Not to burst your bubble, but 1) that quote is quenya, 2) you're using the wrong words. "Atarinya" can be broken into two parts...well, 2.5, lol. "atar" is father, "nya" is a suffix used to denote possession, its English equivalent is "my". The "i" is put there because you can't connect a possessive suffix to a word ending in a consonant, you must add the "i" first. 

Taking this all into account, I think its safe to say that "yonya" is actually "my son" in that sentence. Thus, we can say that "son" is most likely "yo" or at least related to that stem. "tye-mela" is certainly "i love you"...though why its in continuative case beats me._


----------



## Ithilan (Jan 10, 2011)

Khôr’nagan said:


> *I've been wondering a few things. Mainly, how to say things properly in Sindarin. However, there have been some things I just can find. I was hoping someone could tell me how to say the following things in Sindarin:
> *Yes
> *No
> *No problem
> ...


 
I can translate a lot of those for ya.
*Ahem* (some I only know in Quenya)

Yes - Tancave (Quenya)
No - La (Quenya)(used to deny stuff), va(Quenya)(used to refuse something)
No problem - Nad dithen
Thanks - Le hannon(I thank you), hannad(Thanks)
Hello - Suilad
I am - Im

You - Le


And someone asked what "I love you" is..
I love you - Gerich veleth nin (You have my love) Le annon veleth nin (I give my love to you) In Quenya I love you is Melinyel.


----------

